# Your horse's best headshot



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hehe i LOVE Ogre :lol:

here's Justin: 


and Boo:


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

These are the best two I've got so far:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are a few of my ponies!!!

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/UncD008.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/SydsPics2008036.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/SydsPics2008037.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/SydsCam002.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/IMG_2283.jpg


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is a favorite of mine - the best headshot of Nory:


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Love this one of my guy. No its not photoshopped or anything along the lines of that [[ besides putting the other faded picture in the orginal one]]. The halter looks really baggy on his little head xD


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

...I can't decide.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

here are three... i just love the second one, my dad got the picture right when she was closing her eyes!!! hehe


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's Koda


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

i don't really have any GOOD head shots...but here are a couple that i have..some are really old so...yeah  enjoy!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry..heres the other ones!don't mind me in that picture..i look drunk and i don't look like that..its a relaly bad pic!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

TJ looking wispy and romantic (first one taken by a friend)



















Looking a lil' more "Clean cut"









p.s...I love Ogre, too! Love the name!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

omg ur freisian is AMAZING!! i want..u better lock up ur barns!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My Darling Boy...................................................and his momma.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

chasin the dream said:


> omg ur freisian is AMAZING!! i want..u better lock up ur barns!


Aw, thanks! 

*LadyDreamer* your baby is A-friggin'-dorable!! :wink:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww! Thank you! I adore that little guy. I never thought I could love a horse more than his mother. He is quite the exception.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha, wait. Do you want to see something funny? 

THIS is that pretty colt this past winter. It's okay. You can say it.... UUUUGGGLLLLY!!! 
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo317/awarsing_horses/Daniel/Wolfman2.jpg

I don't think anyone in my family could look at him without laughing. This boy was NOT going to be cold.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Lady Dreamer....he was a ugly duckling wasn't he!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This isn't a great head shot...I'll try to dig up some good ones.

Dumas on the left, and Twister on the right.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LadyDreamer, he's VERY cute. What breed is he?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's a headshot of Jubilee:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That picture of Jubliee is beautiful!

Everyones horses look so nice  I'm hoping to get some of mine this weekend!


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sacha's headshot*

Sacha last christmas


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Lady Dreamer i love his big saddlebred eyes!!

he doesn't even look like the same colt in the other picture...hehe


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i love his forelock...it almost looks like he has dreds!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i love his forelock...it almost looks like he has dreds!


That punk has dreads, the rest of his mane and his tail are all like that. He's got enough hair for 3 horses:lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Montana
Vega(she's a silly girl hehe)
and Gem


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's a good shot of Brickens...










and another


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Aw I love Brickens, what a handsome horsey! Here's Flynn


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

sorry im soo indecisive

Eggo-


















Dusty-


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ohhh look i found yet more headshots

Eggo-

























Dusty-

















i promise Dusty is just as equaly loved . . . he just doesnt love my camera . . . he would like to get it


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is Gypsy's


----------



## ivyschex (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of Buck, 3 year old Kentucky Mountain saddle horse.










Ivy


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

this is my mattie


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is my Girl Chloe:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Mine


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

*drools at all the cute photos*


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

..and this is my Flame


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

...and my mini, Pumpkin


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww flame is so cute!

And the MN State Fair!! Like pretty much the best fair ever!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> aww flame is so cute!
> 
> And the MN State Fair!! Like pretty much the best fair ever!


 for sure...lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ next to the GA state fair, you mean ;-)


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

My Welsh C Mare, Candy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a cool post I will have to look thru and find some of my guys! Lady your colt went from stunning to scary! LOL But that's all just winter hair! All babies look awful the first two winters, they go so DARN FUZZY!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

cute ? I think so :lol:​_that's my sister in the background_


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i like the mini


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Ike:









Sienna:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

You all have done this thread great justice! Some of these shots I could print out and hang on my wall!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't decide..


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

My past horse Altonator








Miss Mattjic (07)









Just Ferlien 









My past horse (best horse ive ever had) Duplica!









Past Broodmare Miss Witchcraft and foal Fersheza Bliss (now 3)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

this is with Maddy's boyfriend Rocky


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

karley.hall said:


> this is with Maddy's boyfriend Rocky


Aww too cute!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't decide what one is better...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I love these two!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's what I have. Not the best I've ever had but it's sort of cute. The good ones I had got lost when my old computer crashed. Hopefully I'll get more soon!


----------

